# Ending 15yr hunting hiatus



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SSIA. Haven't hit the wood in solid 15 years, god the years are flying by. Anyways, a dude I fish with very often is a hunting killing machine and he's always fired up about deer hunting so my interest has peaked up the last couple years. Since the lake isn't going to fish this weekend I'm going to hit the woods with him. He's all setup and has been tracking some nice bucks I hope I get an opportunity! I will report back!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome back, better make some room in the garage for some hunting stuff. Good luck.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> SSIA. Haven't hit the wood in solid 15 years, god the years are flying by. Anyways, a dude I fish with very often is a hunting killing machine and he's always fired up about deer hunting so my interest has peaked up the last couple years. Since the lake isn't going to fish this weekend I'm going to hit the woods with him. He's all setup and has been tracking some nice bucks I hope I get an opportunity! I will report back!


Good luck, you will be needing a bigger freezer with your luck!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dan said:


> Welcome back, better make some room in the garage for some hunting stuff. Good luck.


Ha my wife was like you better not turn this into sick addition like fishing. I still have most of my hunting stuff from when in was younger I don't see myself getting crazy with it


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> Ha my wife was like you better not turn this into sick addition like fishing. I still have most of my hunting stuff from when in was younger I don't see myself getting crazy with it


That's what you think until you arrow one & all that adrenaline comes back . Then it's full out addiction to both hunting and fishing lol


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck! Hope you get to see some movement


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck Kevin.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Only bad thing now is, HUNTIN/FISHIN,HUNTIN/FISHIN, ahhh, the dilemma starts !!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a guy talking smack to get a person back in the game. Good luck!


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Kev...where u hunting? I'm doing the same thing. Been a good 15 years for me. Been deer hunting my place. If you get the itch to go after some ducks and have the slightest clue how to get started let me know! Don


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Couldn't have asked for a better morning got in the woods just before sun up saw some movement about 75 yards out never saw the whole deer, about an hour later a doe ran by like she was getting chased but nothing followed. Just before 10 I heard rusting to the left of the blind and a buck appeared! Came in broadside, a squirrel made him jump he went to my right out of my shooting lane thought he was gonna take off but turned back around right in my sights and I took the shot! Not a big buck but for my first deer and with a bow I wasn't passing on it. Pretty stoked it all came together this morning nice to get the monkey off my back. Resume derby fishing!


----------



## notagain (Feb 18, 2008)

Good job. Now just need to turn him into smookies for next year's fishing trips.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

notagain said:


> Good job. Now just need to turn him into smookies for next year's fishing trips.


Already took care of that! Getting smokies band summer sausage


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats! Thats awesome! Great Job!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the buck. any deer with a bow is a trophy in my book.
sherman


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats! It's funny you say back to fishing. That was my first thought after I shot my deer, now I can go fishing


----------

